# Failed Remote desktop in LAN environment failed with ZTE VDSL router



## gfarm (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi, need help here to remote desktop connecting one Windows 7 to another Windows 7 Machine via LAN (same subnet) over ZTE H267A router
The remote desktop works fine if I plug in the network cable back to old D-Link 2730E ADSL router.
So something must be missing in the ZTE router end.. wonder what is that
I tried configure Internet>NAT>Port forwarding with port 3389 but I think it addresses connection from WAN to LAN - but my I do not want to enable WAN-to-LAN connection. I wanted the remote desktop to remain connectable as LAN-to-LAN.

Appreciate anyone of you that provide suggestions. Or you faced this issue before with VDSL modem-router.

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you able to ping from one PC to the other?


----------



## gfarm (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi, thanks for asking, this issue has been resolved.
It seems like windows firewall was causing issue.
Both machines are able to ping all right but cannot connect, and played around with windows firewall - previously checked private,domain only for old DLink Adsl modem.
For new Vdsl modem, the windows firewall requires to also check "public" option - for some reason Window detected the other machine on "public" internet zone - not sure why even though both computers are in same LAN subnet.
A tricky issue with windows firewall. Hope my note here helped someone.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

If you enable port 3389 in your router, you've going to allow RDP access over the internet. Don't enable it unless you need to access a PC remotely, from another location. Set your network to Home or Private on your local PCs, unless you are on a domain. You shouldn't be making firewall exceptions that enable RDP over a public network - what you're doing is reducing the security of your computers and network.


----------

